# Apple Valley Century-Ride Report



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

I started out this morning going to the convention center and noticed there were no bikes in the area. I quickly learned the ride had been moved a couple of miles west along the river. I dont think there was any mass start but I heard that some of the faster riders left at 7am. I left at 7:30 or so and saw quite a few riders. It was a little breezy going north to Chelan but it seemed to be mostly to my back. After a break in Chelan it was time to go back. It was definitely breezy coming back-however coming from Cle Elum it was very tolerable and I dont think my speed dropped below 15 except on a couple of hills. 

My legs held out and I finished the ride in respectable time for an old guy. The food situation was a little different this time, it was better-I liked the Italian sandwich although there was no buffet. The beer-wine was $4, almost like Safeco. 

It wasnt a century I think it was more like 94 miles. They lost about 4 miles from moving the start-finish, plus I dont think it was ever 100 miles. Still it was a nice little ride and I suspect a lot of the hardcore are doing the Chelan Century tomorrow as another warmup to STP


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

*Always a fun ride for me*

This seemed to be the year of the tandem. I bet I saw thirty of them. It was a great day for a ride. I am alway's amazed at the wind on the final stretch from Entiat to Wenatchee. It just swirls around the canyons. Sometimes I looked down going 27 mph the next minute it hits you in the chest and you are lucky to be going 15. The ride from Seattle on Friday was one of the best ever. We had tail wind, good temps, overall great conditions. 134 miles in seven hours. Not bad for an old fat guy.
I look forward to doing it agin next year


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

*Its not a race but-*

I am older than you Fordy by a good five years, and I know I dont have the same endurance. Still at the start I thought it would be fun seeing how many riders I passed. After a couple of miles I think I passed 40 or so and I lost interest. However about 20 miles up I started catching some of the faster guys. Didnt happen that much but a few guys would hang in there with me or pass me after I went around them. I would eventually pass them and drop them but it made it interesting. They were playing by the same rules I use-"dont let old guys, tandems or women pass you". At mile 70 or so I had a woman come by in a pace line and now it was my turn-I hung in there till the last rest stop.  The tandems were moving pretty good, I passed a few but I think a lot of them were running close to 20 mph avg.


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

*Cool....*

Sounds like you had a good time. I know I did. We may have crossed paths. Are you considering the August ride that goes out to Quincy, Waterville, Orondo, etc.?


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

Glad to hear you had a goor ride Fordy. The friend who I was going with decided he didn't want to get up early and drive to Wenatchee so we rode around here and got absolutely drenched. Yesterday was nice though and I managed to get in a good ride. I might ride the Flying Wheels Saturday if its not raining. I've never done that ride.


----------



## bikejr (Jul 30, 2004)

*...*

I was gonna do the Apple Century or the Chelan massacre on Sunday, but proved too lazy as well to get up early and drive over there. Especially on Sunday it being a longer drive to Chelan. Really need to plan to spend the night over there to do that. Not in the cards this year. Instead on Sunday I ended up just riding from my house up the Carbon River road on the north side of Mt. Rainiier National Park. Ended up being a nice 91 mile ride round trip and I somehow avoided the wet stuff. 

I'm in general just finding it harder and harder to pack up the bike to start riding from anywhere. Just easier to create routes from the house and I have a pretty good variety. Also that way where you are done you are home...
Still some of the remote rides are enjoyable.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

*wenatchee valley century ride length*

I was wondering about the length of the ride. I came in at 93.6 miles. I was a little surprised, though this was my first time on the ride. Not that my butt minded stopping six miles short, or so it seems. What sort of mileage did others end up with?

Bradley


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

*Same thing*

94.0.
This ride has always come up a little short. They used to do a route back towards Leavenworth that was closer to 100 miles. I think Hiway 2 got too congested to do a cycling event on. They have also done loops through some orchards to add a few miles. I agree with you though. This year seemed to be the shortest.


----------



## MisterMo (May 31, 2004)

*I too*

noticed it was a fuzz short, if only enough to matter if one were preoccupied with collecting numbers. Still, 100 miles is the magic number.

Later I looked at my little map: it appears the final part of the route intends recrossing the Columbia on the same bridge used in the AM, then riding south a distance, crossing the Columbia back to the W bank and riding into the finish from the south. This might make up the missing 5 or so miles; I don't know. I don't know if I missed a sign to turn. At that point I was yakking with some people & just sort of following my nose to the oranges in my car..

Short, worthwhile, and pretty extensions to the ride to get the miles could include out & back towards Manson a ways or further up the south shore

Great ride though. Nice folks, not mobbed out, just the right temp, pretty country, and some cool tail winds here & there........felt like I was running on rocket fuel.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

*missed turns?*

I thought I might have missed a turn too when I came in toward the park. But I don't recall coming too close to the bridge we crossed in the morning as I was coming in. Since I'm not counting beans or miles, I'm not worried about it being short. That headwind leading into and out of the last pit stop was killing me. I hope to make it back next year if all goes well.


----------

